# Official October 22nd party thread!



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

HauntedHanna said:


> Only 4 days left! Eeek! How is everyone's parties coming along? Are you ready? Nervous? Excited!?


All of the above! I still have a TON left to do and am kinda panicking. It's also my husbands 40th birthday party (actual b-day is tomorrow) so I have a lot of other party plans that I've had to keep top secret from him. He works from home so it's it's been extremely stressful. To top it off, I ordered my costume online and it hasn't come in yet...I'm hoping it fits otherwise I'm screwed!!! 

I just have faith that in the end it will all work out. That faith and a glass of wine is the only thing that keeping me even just a little calm at the moment. 

Good luck with your party!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Count me in with the parties this weekend.  The Witches Tea Party is Sat and I'm so far behind but I just keep plugging along and trying not to panic. Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

Add me to the freaking out list! I normally have things all ready to go by now but with school and everything else I just feel so far behind this year.


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

Party this Saturday as well. I do have alot of the inside decorating done and costumes are totally finished. I took of Thursday and Friday this year because I was so stressed and time crunched last year I didn't even make it out of the bathroom for our party until almost ten and the party started at eight, I did have a wardrobe malfunction too but that is another story. The party was on Friday last year so I think that having the two days off and the Sat. I should be good. I am going to try to finish decorating the basement and the guest bathroom and other spare room tomorrow evening after work. I decorate the entire house so it takes lots of time. My front yard has been done since the first of the month. My husband is in charge of decorating the garage and getting the Karaoke stage ready. I am not as stressed this year as I have been in the past. I have alot of the food catered so that takes a load off. I still have things to make as far as food, but my sister and brother and law will be here Friday evening and they can help. Looks like the weather is going to be cold but NO rain yeahhhh, I always stress about that because we do the Karaoke stage and dance area in the driveway and usuallly place alot of the tables there too. If it looks like rain that means spending alot more money on a huge tent because there is no way all the people at our party would fit in our house. Good luck to everyone who is hosting this weekend!!! Everything willl be great and noone will notice if it is not, at least that is what my husband always tells me. Happy Halloween!!!!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree on the "Everything willl be great and noone will notice if it is not" but the point is...I WILL!!! That fact alone gets me all worked up! 

Then when I really think about it...if my foods don't all have clever names, will people criticize? Probably not! With all the other great props, decorations, music, and everything else going on, no one will even notice the fancy font it took me forever to find and download for my food cards and invites. I think details such as these are what make for a truly memorable event (along with good people, food, music etc...) but I'll venture to say that the fact that we choose to spend time here on the forum, we take all this Halloween business seriously and go above and beyond what the average Joe may do at his or her parties. 

Everything is all going to work out, and be fabulous!!!  

Back to my own reality...

Deep breaths...deep breaths...

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

My party is Saturday as well and I haven't even gotten a costume!! I have been so preoccupied with other things, my poor party has suffered. We are hitting it hard for the next few days though & have recruited help. We decorate our unfinished basement as a haunted house & eventually a dance floor & the main floor is for mainly food and mingling. Trying not to panic and to just be diligent in the next few days. We have some newbies coming this year so even if we don't do everything perfectly, I am sure they will be impressed with what we have put together. Still putting the music together....shew! I am sure it will all be done on time, just gotta stay positive. Good luck to all of you who are in the same boat!!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm right there with everyone else.....STRESSING, but trying to always keep in mind that everything will work out & that I never need to let the preparation get to the point where I'm not having fun anymore. We have a family Halloweenie Roast on Friday night (about 50+ people) & then we'll follow that up with our 6th Annual Adults only Halloween party (30+ people) with our friends on Saturday night. Like a lot of you, I feel behind this year. I just finished throwing my son a HUGE 1st birthday party (which put me behind on my Halloween plans) & now we're gearing up for this weekend. If anyone has ever tried to put together something this big while also caring for a high maintenance 1 year old, you know what I'm talking about! 

We've got most things done for the porch, front yard, garage & inside the house. We basically just have our unfinished basement left to decorate. We're going to hit it hard for the next couple of days in hopes of not having to KILL ourselves on Friday with last minute details.....yeah right! We also need to pull our costumes together (Frankenstein & his bride). I'm just hoping that what we have in mind for that works out. Makeup always makes me nervous.

Really looking forward to it though!


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm avoiding stress as much as I can this year because I'm preggo. My hubby has done tons of decorating and that helps a lot! We almost have the house done. Tonight all I have to do is decorate the two bathrooms and house cleaning. We do a weekly bad B movie night on Thursdays, so tomorrow we'll carve pumpkins and probably watch Jeckyl and Hyde Together Again. I'm glad we're doing it, because that way almost everything is done for Thursday night. Also, all of our friends will help us carve our jacks and I like to have lots of them! All I have to do is reorganize our little patio for the drink areas, and set-up the food for Saturday. Things are looking good!  
But, I guess I shouldn't speak so soon...


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

PANIC. check
STRESS. check
TOO MANY LAST MINUTE DETAILS double check....

ahahahaa oh these next few days will be chaos! - but fun! so fun!


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

oh my.......this is gonna be ME next week. Ugh.....lol. Mine isn't til the 29th, but I feel everyone's stress. Just don't forget to take plenty of pictures for us to see!!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Lil Spook said:


> PANIC. check
> STRESS. check
> TOO MANY LAST MINUTE DETAILS double check....


Oh, this is totally me. Add on top of the big party in three days, the fact that my grandma is coming into town TOMORROW to stay in the rental house next door. My poor heart is going to give out. Spent all night last night - 1AM! - making cupcakes for my eldest son's class whose birthday is TODAY, plus this week is parent teacher conferences which screws up the school hours. And my youngest's birthday is Monday. 

The dog needs a bath, bathrooms need scrubbed, porch needs cleaned. I made cornhole boards and haven't made the bags yet! My costume needs a few small alterations. I haven't started food yet. Laundry Laundry Laundry. 

Egads. I better go do something. LOL


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Raising hand I am having my party sat.
I think I am done with everything except the stuff that can't be done to early like food -drinks-jello shots.I am cleaning tomorrow.
Decorations are up,music is ready,dj equipment set up we decided to pull out karaoke machine.So hubby went on a new music cd hunt today and got 4 cd's.I am expecting the most ever this year last year was around 120 something.And more people are wanting invites lol.So guessing around 140 this year ugh......


----------



## Twohazy (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh I'm spelling stress with a capital "STRESS"!!  My party is Saturday and I'm nowhere near ready! 

Still have to:
Finish lighting in cemetary
Hang spiderweb in cemetary
Make chocolate molded spiders, skulls, coffins and brains
Make jello shooters
Make brain dip
Carve pumpkins (hubby doing that on Saturday during the day)
Load all my animations with batteries
Move crypt to cemetary in backyard, set up women/skeleton in crypt (been storing it in garage as it's made from cardboard)
Stuff and set up blood transfusion guy (I'll post pics of him soon)
Set up candles in the house
Shop for food /ice for party
Clean house! 
Bathe dog
Run speaker wire for stereo system outdoors
Stuff ghosts and hang
Buy and put together gift baskets
move lawn furniture and set up pong table

Oh so much more, I'm sure you don't even want to know. Luckily I took Friday off; so I'll feel better after 5:00 tomorrow and can concentrate ONLY on my party!

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Twohazy (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh and I should add, I haven't even started decorating the FRONT of the house yet! Calgon...take me away!!


----------



## halloweenmistress (Sep 25, 2009)

Right there with you all! Our party is this Saturday and we are expecting around 50 people, not to mention I am more than 7 months pregnant!! I had to take Friday off of work because I feel WAYYYY too behind this year and needed to make sure I had everything in place - I still have a to-do list a mile long including figuring out my costume!


----------



## jishalloweencrazy (Oct 19, 2011)

Love this thread, it's making me feel like I'm not alone, so I finally registered after lurking here for the last two years! Hope it's okay  I absoultely love Halloween and have had a Halloween party for the last 5 years (must to my hubby's dismay...lol - he just shakes his head at my maddness).

My party is Saturday and with work and kids, the party has taken a back seat and I am now in panic mode! My backyard is 75% done, inside is 60% done but still have to decorate my bathroom (favorite room for decorating), cook, finish costume, get my play list together, more lighting, stain my white sheets with red food coloring for the couches, more cob webs (detest that part), curtains, prizes for costume contest, jello shots, get bar set up .............OH MY MARY, I could keep going on forever! Blood pressure is high, but I seem to do this every year and I somehow pull it off.

Good luck to all the party planner's - We can do this!!!!


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

I have gotten everything taken care of and I'm still concerned that something may pop up that I forgot. I have over 100 guest coming and with that large a group I do my best to see that all goes well and everyone has a great time. The caterer was a huge help last year and this year I'm using the same one so that's a load off of my wife and I. We were still looking for a photographer to capture the event for us this week and still haven't found one, we may have to wing that part, we still have two days. I wish everyone hosting lots of luck and hope all goes well for everyone. Our party is this Saturday the 22nd as well.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Mine is this Saturday too. Today was last day for garbage pick up before party, got prize baskets done today, almost done shopping for food and drinks and candy, My Costume pretty much done, Husbands, still need work. Garage 1/2 set up, house 3/4 set up, trail waiting until Friday or Saturday depends on weather. Cold, Dark, and Rainy today and tomorrow. Still so much to do, why am I on the computer??? Off to Stir the Rummy Bears, and Vodka Bears


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Arrrrgh!!!! Is it too late to change the date?! 

_*meep*_


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we have most things done that can be accomplished ahead of time. We did have some rain and had to pull in some outside props and lights that we JUST put out on Sunday, so that will need re-doing. Otherwise, just a few random bits and bobs and some more substantial work on our costumes, but still easily manageable between tomorrow and Friday. I am taking Friday off, and coming home early to clean tomorrow. I can't wait for Saturday! I hope everyone enjoys the rest of their hectic weeks. Don't get too stressed, if it doesn't get done, it just doesn't. Your guests will surely appreciate all the hard work that you did do, and probably won't even notice if something is missing. Enjoy!


----------



## Twohazy (Oct 16, 2009)

Lisaloo, great reminder there about not stressing if it doesn't get all done. Most of my guests really couldn't care less, they just want to come party but I am the one who always wants it to be perfect!
Have a great party everyone!!


----------



## rosebud89 (Oct 17, 2011)

It's comforting to see that I am not the only one who is down to the last minute on things. My party is the 22nd as well, and I'm also pretty stressed. My costumes are ready (doing a costume change this year) I'm ordering pizza and wings as the 'main food' so im not having to worry about that. inside decor is 95% done

Issues--- ALOT of strong wind lastnight, so I gotta redo all of the outside, what a mess!!! Luckily, it should only take an hour or so. 
I still have to make 'dirt cups' (i didnt want it done too early because they might start to dry out (the cake part) 
I STILL have to find prizes for the costume categories, which is-
sexiest
scariest
most original
funniest
overall best
----I just don't know what to do yet...I was thinking for sexiest, since itll be a female, a pumpkin candle?? 
But I don't know what to get the others. 

I do still have to buy the alcohol!- I don't like to get the beer to early or else it goes 'skunky' i guess, I don't drink beer personally. 
All the liquor and mixers

Also just got one more prop, and i had forgot about it so now i have nowhere to put it! Everything is full already.

Cleaning is my main concern....got laundry all done yesterday so saturday after our showers i can do one load of everything and itll all be done. 
Gotta scour bathroom, which i did a few days ago, but i want it freshly cleaned
still have to move our AirConditioner! *which my hubby was sposed to do about one month ago, u know how men are!* 

But im not as stressed as lastyear ..Lastyear i was decorating 10 minutes before our first guest showed! 
THis year, Im taking friday off so that I can be WELL prepared ahead of time. If a dedicate the rest of today when i get home (4pm) all day tomorrow and all day satuday until 6pm, when i put on my costume, I hopefully will be prepared. *fingers crossed* though because I just found out his brother isn't going to come and help because he has to wait for his g/f to get outta work and pick her up..


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got cleaning done today.Chairs are arranged pinata stuffed.
tomorrow-fix what food I am cooking.Chilibeans-cookies-dirtcake-jello shots.
order pizza for delivery.I have someone making wings theirs are so yummy.Pick up keg and ice it.
Day of-put chili in crock put-nacho cheese in crock pot-make punch and get ready to party lol.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

48 Hours UGGHH! Got scene setters up today! Lots of phone calls - still haven't gotten wood for the bonfire - hate to have to pay for it, but looks like I will have to this year, however if I do pay they will deliver. Heading out to the garage to get some stuff done. Deep Breath!


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Saturday Night!!!!!!! I'm really starting to get pre-party nerves! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pictures to certainly follow on Monday!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Arrrr...today is the day I've been dreading - food prep day.  I'd rather clean my whole house, twice, than bake a cake. Off to...well,...bake a cake......

Have a productive day everyone!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Why am I sitting on my butt in front of the computer? Off for the mad dash to get as much done as possible so I can have a easy day tomorrow (Yeah Right)


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I really hope I'm not jinxing myself and speaking too soon, but... I'm feeling really good about this year! It's our 10th annual party and everyone is really looking forward to it. My Hubby really stepped it up and we've got the whole inside of the house decorated. (that feels good!) I'll get off work early today and go home to decorate the patio, and clean again. 

Last night we had friends over for pumpkin carving and silly 80's movie-watching:








These are just a couple of the amazing pumpkins they carved! My whole table is full of Jack-O-Lanterns! But the entire floor is covered in pumpkin guts and seeds. We had fun, LOL! I was too tired at 12:30 last night to clean it up, so I'll do it after work today.

All I have for tomorrow is food set-up and ice buying. I HATE buying the ice. I don't have a good reason for it, I just hate doing it! 

Good luck everyone! I can't wait for the pictures to start showing up!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Take a deep breath everyone. It will be great! I can't wait to see the pics and hear the details. We have one party down and the Boo Bash next week on the 29th.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Just wanted to tell all of you "Good Luck" with your parties this weekend and Happy Haunting!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Shannie Boo, those are fabulous. I have NEVER tried carving something like that.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll be having a haunted dinner party tomorrow night too and I'm not that worried about it. It will only be 4 adults and two children. I'm not really sure what we're gonna do though. Just stand around and eat???


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

In just over 24 hours our 2011 Halloween Soiree begins! I'm as ready as I've ever been and we have perfect weather here in N.C. for tomorrow night. Hope all of you other 
22nders have a great party as well. Pictures will follow on Monday I hope!


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yay!! Good luck and have fun everyone!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

good luck everyone !  Have fun....look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hope everyone has a great party!! Enjoy!


----------



## Wild Bill (Sep 8, 2010)

RunawayOctober said:


> Oh, this is totally me. Add on top of the big party in three days, the fact that my grandma is coming into town TOMORROW to stay in the rental house next door. My poor heart is going to give out. Spent all night last night - 1AM! - making cupcakes for my eldest son's class whose birthday is TODAY, plus this week is parent teacher conferences which screws up the school hours. And my youngest's birthday is Monday.
> 
> The dog needs a bath, bathrooms need scrubbed, porch needs cleaned. I made cornhole boards and haven't made the bags yet! My costume needs a few small alterations. I haven't started food yet. Laundry Laundry Laundry.
> 
> Egads. I better go do something. LOL


I seen that you mentioned that you made some cornholes and bags. I attached some that I just made for our campsite haunt last week. Hope you like.


----------



## Wild Bill (Sep 8, 2010)

Wild Bill said:


> I seen that you mentioned that you made some cornholes and bags. I attached some that I just made for our campsite haunt last week. Hope you like.
> 
> View attachment 95168
> 
> ...


Here are the bags


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just finished outside up.....other than hay bales!!! Gotta clean the house tomorrow but SIKED!!!! Two tents, garage, and small part of house decorated. Sad part is i'm already thinkng about next years new theme........ZOMBIES!!!!!! Going through with a camcorder tomorrow night b4 guests arive, will post up sunday. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I gotta tell ya - you guys are the best! 

I'm sitting here, after four hours sleep, dreading all the things I have to do today and stressing out over whether I'll get everything done. I sit down with my coffee, trying to give myself a mental kick in the @ss to get going, when I check out the forum and look in this thread. I read, "Good Luck everyone", Have a great party", "Take a breath", "Enjoy", "Have fun"..... And I thought, 'what am I doing?! Why am I being so miserable and freaking out? This is the day I've been planning for months and months and spend hours and hours decorating for. You reminded me I should be excited and happy!"

I guess I didn't need a kick in the butt to jumpstart me, all I needed was a little emotional support. Thanks to everyone on the forum for supplying it.

Sending Halloweeny hugs to everyone having a party today and remember to Have Fun!!


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

^^^^^^LIKE^^^^^^^ 
I know it's going to be a good day!1! My 16 month old son decided to get up at 5am and usually he's a Holy terror when he get's up this early....but not today, he's been an angel!!!!! So yup it's ganna be a good day!


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

The day is finally here! Can't wait for dark! 

Got some pics of the decor in my profile, will add more after the party! 

Good luck to all the 22nd partiers out there!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I was feeling fine and NOW i'm FREAKIN'


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh how I envy all of you with your parties tonight!!! I miss not having one this year! Remember to have fun and that anything that you didn't have time to do no one will know except you! Enjoy your night and have one for me!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been sitting here all night watching the WS baseball game and thinking about all the wonderful parties going on. I can't wait to see photos from everyone. Hope you are all having a BLAST.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Party was last night. Had to leave some stuff out, forgot to light a few candles and turn on some lights (oops), covered a couch in candle wax, but had a FABULOUS time. I think all of my guests really enjoyed themselves and the food and atmosphere. I sure do hope all of last nights parties went off without a hitch and all the hosts got a chance to relax and enjoy all of their hard work and effort. I am getting some photos uploaded now and will be posting here in a bit after another good dose of coffee!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ours was low-key, and to be honest, I'm grateful for it. I've had a nasty head cold since Wednesday, so I really wasn't up for much.

We had one of our Movie Night parties, with a Halloween slant, of course. Only 3 people were able to make it, so it was pretty cozy, honestly. We have a mini projector that we hook up to the PS3 and watch movies on the wall of the living room. It's like being in a private theater. I put down a stack of blankets and pillows on the floor, and we all curl up and watch movies.

We had popcorn and kettlecorn, hot coffee & apple cider, Witch's Brew punch & Woodchuck hard cider, and three different kinds of chicken wings - buffalo, barbecue and bourbon.

As always, we voted on which movies to watch. Had there been more of us, we'd have chosen a theme of the movies, first, such as ghosts or vampires or something like that. But since there were only 5 of us, it wasn't such a big deal.

We ended up watching Sleepy Hollow, because two of our friends had never seen it, The Crow, which is a favorite of all of ours, and Coraline which is both spooky and gorgeous. 

I'd have been happier to watch some scarier movies, but for such a kicked back party, this selection was fine. It was a good night, and everyone had fun. Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

That sounds lovely, Stormy. Hope you feel better soon and so glad you had a good time at your party!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well over 120 people last night.Great party but a little bit to many people.
We did our hayride ended up having to take two full wagons (a first).Come back around 530 and waited on the pizza's.The food went fast as well as the 6 gals of punch.At 730 we were down to little punch and chillibeans.To recap they ate 12 pizzas -18 pounds of chicken wings-nachos-chips-lil smokies-2 pans of taco dip.


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

I was totally freaking out up to the final moment with a 3 page "to do" list before the first guests arrived... still ended up running around lighting candles moving props, etc while the party was in progress... everyone had a blast, I have enough food to host 3 more events if I wanted to left over.... and I think I have more beer and hard liquor with what was brought and left than what we started out with.....

all in all fantastic time, need to organize photos, update blog, and put away my 10 bottles of wine that were given as hostess gifts... I heart my friends....

and I think everyone had a great time, even if the DJ barely played any of the Halloween Mix my husband put together for him....


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Daytonagp4.....I already have my theme for next year too......Mad Scientist!! We must either really love Halloween, or we are just pathetic........I vote for the first one! HaHa


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

@ 33 yrs old... this was my FIRST time hosting a party (can you imagine!!). Didnt have many guests (thank goodness) but oh my, what an amazing time!! The house looked great (too bad it was too dark for pictures. Have to keep that in mind next year). I just had an absolute blast and cant wait to do it all again. For those of you planning next year already.... I feel ya!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Not as many guests as we'd hoped for - things come up and people cancel - but we still had a blast!  I have loads of photos to share, can't wait!

I never looked so good


----------



## ThePartyGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

Had a great party last night. 20 people in all. Smaller than our last one, but sometimes smaller is better. I had the "brilliant" idea of doing a 6-course dinner for the party and ended up spending more time getting the food ready and out than I did with my guests. Oh well, they loved it. We played "Tempt Your Fate". A milder version than most, from what I've seen posted on here, but I knew my group and mild is what they could handle. Everyone loved and laughed at the bad fates. Fate loves to make people act like animals and lip sync to songs. LOL
I've posted a few pix below. I'm especially proud of my collection of apothecary jars. They were fun to make and I'm going to keep most of them for next year. And speaking of next year, I've already got my theme picked out: Haunted Carnival/Circus. I know there are lots of cool ideas and threads on here for me to peruse through. I can't wait.
I hope everyone who had a party last night had a great time. Wishing everyone great success with all upcoming parties.


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Just a few pics from our Halloween Soiree on Saturday night. You can see






the entrance to the castle we rented with the torch lit entrance, the fog machine really created an errie effect as people came in and even drifted into the Great Hallway where all the food, drinks and dancing was taking place. We had just over 100 guest this year and we want to make the event even bigger next year, if my wife doesn't kill me for suggesting that. Anyway it went great and I hope you can get an idea of at least some of the fun we had on Saturday. Best of luck to all of you party hosts that still have a few days left before your big event. By the way, my wife and I are the Louis XVI and Marie Antoinette Ghosts in one of the pictures. h


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

O-M-G *Edward* your castle party looks Phantastic!!! What a great venue!! 
*PartyGuy*, LMAO at the skellys, especially the one in the tractor lol, good job! 
*Lil Spook*, you look positively, awesomely gruesome!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, what parties. I am so anxious to see all the pics. The castle ones are great. I laughed out loud at the pink roller "babe".

Also agree with comments about the tractor and skellies. Lilspook, I showed your pic and makeup to my niece who loved it.


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

A few photos from our event.... I will post more in other sections of the forum over the next few days.


Small Display of my Witch Potion bottles







Behind the large Reaper was our Costume Voting "BOO"th and to the right was our hired DJ for the evening







Close up of the Voting Area








Candy Buffet and some of the deserts







Red Velvet White Chocolate Covered Ghosts







Welcome Shots


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

*All Together Dead Event 2011 Costumes*

Our Guests could come as anything they wanted, but if they expected to win a prize, they were instructed to come something commercial, Person or Product
The Pine Sol Lady (this is a man), Dead Billy Mays, and Mr. Rogers (my son)... he creeped everyone out all night long with the "Howdy Neighbor", "Would you like to meet my friend Mr. McFeely" and his Daniel Tiger puppet....







Damon and Teresa, one of the two Musinex couples I had... this couple won for best Couple Costumes, they came with snot green jello shots....







Mike won for Most Original as he dressed as "Peggy" from the Discover commercials... "hello this is Peggy.... " His phone prop was labeled all extensions "Peggy" and the best part about his costume... Mike LOOKS like this everyday... his hair, his beard.....







Husband and I didn't match this year as he dressed as one of the "Mayhem" Allstate characters and I chose the Morton Salt Girl







an everyday vampire and a Polar Pop







Mr. Whipple and the Cheetos gal


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

*All Together Dead Event 2011 inside decorations*

Some of the decorations inside the house this year. We kept the deserts inside... which brought guests into the home in smaller amounts

The China cabinet, I am considering leaving this done like this all year... I don't use most of the normal china that was showcased inside it before any ways.







Wicked Wanda's Potion Shop


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

alltogetherdead - all I can say is WOW! Absolutely FANTASTIC!!!  I would surely have had a blast at a party like THAT!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a good long laugh out of the costumes. They were fantastic. I love originality---even if Mr. Peggy does look like that all the time, it was FANTASTIC!


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

*All Together Dead 2011 More Costumes*

































































I am waiting on the photographer photo disc and should have some other really neat photos later in the week.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Alltogetherdead! Your party looked amazing and your guests had awesome costumes! My favorite was the pinesol lady! LOL


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

well this year was my WORSE SHOWING.....i had 50+ RSVP and i bought all my food, keg, drinks accordingly and maybe 30 show up. I was left with 1/2 a keg and a lot of booze!!!! Ticks me off when you put all this work in hoping so many will enjoy and i get 30 UGH. I guess what really ticks me off about it is that they wouldn't even call, txt, or let me know they were not going to make it. Anyway here are some of the pics of the party and my decor....sorry for the rant.
























The wifey and me.


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Im with you Daytonagp4. We sent out 125 invites and gave them the option of phone, text, or e-mail rsvp. We had a pretty good showing though with over 110 actually showing up at our party and a few e-mailing at the last minute to say they couldn't make it for various reasons. It's the ones who commit with an rsvp and then being a no-show. We rented literally a castle, catered all the food, purchased alcohol, bottled water, and soft drinks, etc. based on the number who did commit. Some people have NO COMMON COURTESY when it comes to good manners. If they had to foot the bill for an event like our parties they would look at it differently. It only takes a minute to send a text, e-mail, or phone call for even the busiest person in the world. I made a rule last year, anyone that didn't show after they commited, don't get invited the next year, unless it was a real good reason for not showing, like a wreck, death in the family, sickness etc. It just isn't right to be so rude when people go to this much effort for their guest to have a great time. Maybe I'm a little to hard core about the no invite, however I had one couple that shafted me two years in a row and that just isn't right!


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

yup.....I agree with the bill part!!! I don't think people realize how much money we spent every year on these parties.


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

Here Here! Raising my Merlot, most guests have no clue. I have explained it several times to some, it isn't just a party, it is the equivalent of a small wedding reception with planning, organizing, shopping, cooking, ordering, decorating, etc...Our event started out with our love of the holiday mixed with our Anniversary (which is today by the way 20 years together, 15 married) Husband gave me the option to go anywhere I wanted for our Anniversary and I choose to spend the money to throw this event... If my party ever gets to the point where I end up with no shows post rsvp and such I think I will start taking a cruise this time of year.....Sorry it didn't go as you planned, looked like it was a great time!


----------



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here are some pics from our party this past weekend. We had a smaller crowd too. Oh well, it was still fun!

















































Me and hubs


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I finally starting to recover from my party on Saturday. I still have all the dishes to put away, but at least they are washed. The party turned out great other than the fact that the cops shut us down around 2 am. Normally our hardcore partiers don't leave until 4 or later. I can't believe that someone two neighborhoods(that is where the cops said they called from) didn't like our Karaoke!! This is the first time we have been shut down in eight years, I still think that whoever called had to jerks cause it's not like we do this except once a year and it wasn't on a "school night". Oh well, at least the rest of the party was good. For the first time in eight years I was ready at the start of the party. Normally I am getting in the shower at 8 and making my entrance at 10. I think taking off two days and having all day Saturday really helped me get everything done. Of course I forgot to turn on a few props, forgot to light a few candles, left the frozen hands I made in the freezer, but overall it was great and everyone had a great time. Here is the link to our first two hundred pictures on our facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150341494773191.353113.145097263190&type=3&l=813bf57fd4
Here are a few pics too:






Me and my husband (Ginger the sixties playboy bunny and my husband Hugh Hefner from present day with the Best Overall Costume winner, Beetlejuice






With my sister and brother-in-law






Worst costume winner, no costume






Sexiest costume, Snookie






Scariest costume, Perbo the Clown






Funniest Costume, Keith Stone, the Keystone Beer guy






Most Original Costume, Conrad Murray, Michael Jackson's doctor with his mother's milk aka White Russians






Best Couple, Occupy 134 Yeoman Road (my address)






Best Group Three Beers and a ...






Our Scaraoke Band, The Band of the Damned, starring Jimmy Hendrix, Elvis, Curt Kobain, Michael Jackson, and inducted this year, Amy Winehouse






party shot






shot block






I Vant a Beer!!
I hope every has a Happy Halloween and if your party was last weekend enjoy just dressing up and going out or relaxing this weekend, and if your party is this weekend, good luck!!!!


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

Brew8354 Great photos... the Conrad Murray was cracking me UP!
Did you make your shot block or order it???
Mental note ADD a SHOT block next year!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy moly, Brew! That's a lot of people! Looks like it was a good time


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That looks like a fun party Brew!!  You look great and I love the updo!


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Is this the castle near High Point?


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Is this the castle near High Point>


allmapa1 said:


> Is this the castle near High Point?





Edward said:


> In just over 24 hours our 2011 Halloween Soiree begins! I'm as ready as I've ever been and we have perfect weather here in N.C. for tomorrow night. Hope all of you other
> 22nders have a great party as well. Pictures will follow on Monday I hope!


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

alltogetherdead said:


> Brew8354 Great photos... the Conrad Murray was cracking me UP!
> Did you make your shot block or order it???
> Mental note ADD a SHOT block next year!


Thank you and thank everyone else, we did have a great time!! Yeah Conrad Murray was classic, esp. since he brought pitchers of propofol with him, he even had the cooler marked Property of M. Jackson, too funny. We got the shot block from a guy who has a company making custom ice sculptures and shot blocks. Most people don't use these much anymore, but i love them!!! My friends def. went through alot of liquor on the shot block!!! We have had one every year and it is one thing that everyone loves because you don't see it at many parties. Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

The shot block is a really good idea. All the stores this year seem to carry those "make a shot glass out of ice" silicone trays, but to me that sounds like an incredibly good way to make an incredibly huge mess.


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

So worn out from this year's party the wife and I had to head to Vegas for a week to exhale and recover. The good news is we are already working on next year's costumes and party ideas. I know, we're nuts, but we are in good company with all of our HF buds. Hope everyone had a great Halloween and I look forward to hearing all about your events!


----------

